# YAY i joined the P24c6 club



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So while i was away on vacation i get a check engine light on and stopped by the gm dealer in that town place was closed up but there was a tech there and i asked please just hook it up just so i know i can get back home and i got the code P024c6 Diesel particulate matter sensor. i was told your fine just call my dealer when i got home. well 100 miles from home at the rest stop i get the engine reduced power warning GREAT i made it home no biggie 


Is this a emission related repair that is part of my 7 year 70k emission warranty.


thanks


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> So while i was away on vacation i get a check engine light on and stopped by the gm dealer in that town place was closed up but there was a tech there and i asked please just hook it up just so i know i can get back home and i got the code P024c6 Diesel particulate matter sensor. i was told your fine just call my dealer when i got home. well 100 miles from home at the rest stop i get the engine reduced power warning GREAT i made it home no biggie
> 
> 
> Is this a emission related repair that is part of my 7 year 70k emission warranty.
> ...


I would sure hope so. Let us know what the dealer says.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> So while i was away on vacation i get a check engine light on and stopped by the gm dealer in that town place was closed up but there was a tech there and i asked please just hook it up just so i know i can get back home and i got the code P024c6 Diesel particulate matter sensor. i was told your fine just call my dealer when i got home. well 100 miles from home at the rest stop i get the engine reduced power warning GREAT i made it home no biggie
> 
> 
> Is this a emission related repair that is part of my 7 year 70k emission warranty.
> ...


If you're talking about the federal emissions warranty, then no. My dealer specifically checked on this part when mine went out, and it was not covered. The more I've asked about it, I find out that it sounds like the only things covered under the 8/80 federal emissions warranty are pretty much catalytic converters and ECU units and their software. 

It's an easy 30 minute fix, and there's an updated part that should be used. I haven't had any problems in the 6 months since I replaced mine. Dealer list on the part is $360, but they can be found for less. It looks like they're going for about $273 on Amazon and $220 on ebay right now. I lucked out and got my hands on one from Amazon for $136. I put up a DIY on the replacement at: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...matter-sensor-exhaust-particulate-sensor.html


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I saw that and that what I am trying to get answers for if it's not covered then I'll fix it but if it is covered then let them take care of it I don't need a 150.00 telling me I need a sensor that I already know about


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> I saw that and that what I am trying to get answers for if it's not covered then I'll fix it but if it is covered then let them take care of it I don't need a 150.00 telling me I need a sensor that I already know about


If I may add,

Clear the code and see if it resets before throwing parts at it......many of these have thrown a code for no reason......very sensative setup.

Rob


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Nope it's not covered just left the dealer. And I was able to hook up my scanner yesterday but now it will not let me connect. When it did let me I reset it but immediately came back with the power reduced warning


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> Nope it's not covered just left the dealer. And I was able to hook up my scanner yesterday but now it will not let me connect. When it did let me I reset it but immediately came back with the power reduced warning


I should've gone into more detail......

I recommend a battery negative cable removal for ten minutes to reboot the entire system.....often a single code clear will create 'implausable' information from other sensors.

Plan on resetting the clock.....often the radio stations will hold.

Rob


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok took out the sensor cleaned it reinstalled my issue of the scanner was a chip that was loose. Ok so I'm still stuck because I have the filter is full keep driving light on with the reduced power. You think it will still do a regeneration. Or am I stuck with going to gm with a manual regeneration


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> Ok took out the sensor cleaned it reinstalled my issue of the scanner was a chip that was loose. Ok so I'm still stuck because I have the filter is full keep driving light on with the reduced power. You think it will still do a regeneration. Or am I stuck with going to gm with a manual regeneration


Unable to answer......get up on the highway and ring its neck I guess.

Rob


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

If it includes, "Keep driving," it seems like that would mean you could be able to drive the re-gen out, otherwise why would it instruct you to eep driving, right? I think there is another message that goes along with the fatally-full filter that requires the manual re-gen. I think the message is mentioned in one of @*diesel*'s posts. Never dealt with this problem myself, though, so I'm just trying to remember his account of it. My P24c6 code was set for like 1500 miles or more before I had the time to narrow down the problem and obtain the sensor, and it never prevented normal operation, reduced power, or did anything other than light the CEL.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Robby said:


> Unable to answer......get up on the highway and ring its neck I guess.
> 
> Rob


Yeah, I'd keep it in 4th gear and turn 2500-3000 rpm to get it good and hot (if it'll let you). Hopefully it'll clear out.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok will do in the am drive


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok drove at 2500rpm 70mph for 40 miles. Got to work rescan new and the code is back for the sensor so it needs to go. But I this sensor triggering the filter full issue. I need to do some more reading. In the mean time look for the best pricing for this sensor


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

@mr overkill Be careful about driving with the DPF full message. You can get the DPF too full and they will not be able to do a manual regen and you will have to replace it. I do not think the DPF full message is related to the particulate matter sensor message.

Mine always went immediately from the "Keep driving" message to the "power reduced" message. I know why - it was because my soot grams jumped from 22 to 35 immediately (I documented that elsewhere). Once you are over 32 grams of soot, you can only get a manual regen. Soot accumulates rapidly once you are over 32 grams as well. 
@revjpeterson When you had the issue, did you get a DPF full message? I don't think you did.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yea it went from the check engine light to reduced power message after a few hours


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> @revjpeterson When you had the issue, did you get a DPF full message? I don't think you did.


Nope. I drove 1500 miles with p24c6, and re-gens occurred normally without issue. Unless there is an update to the ECM software since mine, a problem with the particulate matter sensor shouldn't interfere with any other emissions components.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok so here is the scoop I was given. This sensor has the ability to "override" the other sensors readings so there I a chance that I won't need a manual regeneration I was told install the sensor. Clear it and see and if I need a regeneration it's going to cost me 80.00 to 130.00


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

ACDelco 12661098 GM Original Equipment Exhaust Particulate Sensor


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Keep us posted. I hate to sound negative, but I think your DPF is indeed full. I hope I am wrong about this. And your manual regen is quite a bit cheaper than mine were!


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm hopeful but I know better lolol. Will see


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Dropped off the car after installing the sensor. The one I removed was "the updated " part number not the early one


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Picked up the car all done.
View attachment 176577


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm still not happy that a sensor that monitors particulate is not considered emission. I think I got the luck of the draw on the dpf full message. I think the same thing happened to me as to diesel where it started it and shut it off causing g the soot to go through the roof


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

Joined "the P24C6 club" last Monday (January 4th) @ 35,XXX miles...... CEL on.....no drivability issues (no limp either).



> I drove 1500 miles with p24c6, and re-gens occurred normally without issue.


 Same experience for me, except I only drove about 200 miles until I got it in to the dealer this Wednesday (1/13). Evidently, the computer completed a successful regen (_I know because I interrupted it when I came home from work one evening_). I had already removed my Edge Insight 'cause I thought that maybe it had somehow crashed and caused the CEL (I just wanted to rule it out). I'm a little ticked-off because the Edge didn't recover any DTC's.

The dealer retrieved P24C6, P0133, and P20E4.

Car is at the dealer now; they just finished replacing the sensor.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yea I talked to edge today and they told me the diesel isn't supported and any special things pertaining to the diesel emissions are not supported. Even codes


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

Wack...

Well, the Edge does indeed indicate regens with the little red "R" light....and does show quite a few PID's......, but I don't know why it can't retrieve DTC's same as any other GM vehicle...


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Interesting that your sensor is not covered. Had mine replaced on Tuesday of this week happened at 36685 miles on the clock . Had to wait to get into dealer
Finally at 37650 miles they changed it almost 1000 miles and no driving issues as you are talking about . It was covered under some type of warranty was told powertrain
by the Service Manager because I did not pay anything for the fix, I also contacted the Chevy Customer care who contacted the dealer also. I think all CTD owners should invest in the scangauge it is a priceless piece of monitoring for our cars when it is time to regen . Mine was on my 7.3l powerstroke at one time when I saw that it could be upgraded for the cruze it was done right away.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> I'm still not happy that a sensor that monitors particulate is not considered emission. I think I got the luck of the draw on the dpf full message. I think the same thing happened to me as to diesel where it started it and shut it off causing g the soot to go through the roof


With as much as you drove with high soot, I am glad that's all they had to do. Plus you paid considerably less than I did.


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

So this sensor determines when the car should regen I even asked dealer if it would be a problem they said no
The scangauge never showed high soot mass


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

shvlhead78 said:


> So this sensor determines when the car should regen I even asked dealer if it would be a problem they said no
> The scangauge never showed high soot mass


As I understand it, there are two sensors on either end of the DPF that measure pressure differential and use that to calculate soot mass.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

No another sensor does that. This sensor makes sure all the other sensors are playing nice. Does not interfere with regeneration. My sensor went bad in MD I drove to nj and stopped to get fuel and then parked to eat. I think it was trying to do a regeneration in the middle of that. Luck of the draw. Itso still shitty that there is no indication. If I knew it was doing that I would have kept driving


----------

